# SoundSplinter joins the Shack!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As we continually strive to bring you the best of the manufacturers/dealers related to home theater, we would like to welcome SoundSplinter to the Shack. We certainly look forward to working together with SoundSplinter. Many of you already know Mike at SoundSplinter and you are familiar with his excellent drivers. Our moderator Darren will be helping Mike in his area. I'll not go into much detail since Mike has posted a welcome message of his own in the new forum under DIY Speakers and Subwoofers.

Be sure to check out their site and the new forum.


----------



## SoundSplinter (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome. :sn: 

I see a lot of friendly and intelligent people participating on this board and will enjoy watching it grow as time inevitably rolls onward. As a token of my appreciation for the space provided here at Shack, there will be two SoundSplinter RL-p15 drivers up for grabs in manner similar to the SVS contest that is already underway. Looking forward to providing many of you with some rock solid woofers which I do hope will meet and in many cases exceed your expectations. So if you have any questions or ideas, comments or concerns, want to share your experience with a SoundSplinter driver, or get feedback on a proposed system design, get to posting! :arrow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We will get this giveaway going probably next week sometime... as soon as I can get it all setup.

This will be sweet for someone consider IB or maybe even looking at a custom sub box or two... or someone that has two and only needs two more to go IB. Someone will be lucky!


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

IB needin' two more RL-p's anyway.
an infinite baffle setup with two 15"ers just isn't quite what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Bent said:


> IB needin' two more RL-p's anyway.
> an infinite baffle setup with two 15"ers just isn't quite what the doctor ordered.


RL-p15s are now on doctor's prescription? Excellent!  

Is alternative therapy covered by your health insurance? :devil:


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

no, but I have extended health benefits - ROTFLOL.


----------

